# Best "thank you" gift



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey team,
I feel so lucky and thankful when Im invited on a trip, particularly when the permit holder doesn't know me from Adam. 

Im headed to the Grand for a May 15th launch and want to get the TL and permit holder something to say "thank you".

My questions- is it okay to just give them a gift? If so, what? Would it be better to get the whole crew (trip of 16) something? If so, what?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

If you wanna go the whole crew route, custom coozies are kinda cool. We did some for the last grand trip and they were nice.

If you wanna get something just for the TL/PH.......VVVVVVVV. Just sayin'


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not sure why this just occurred to me but I think a Rapid Rung would be a great gift for the TL.


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

I think the rapid rung is a great idea but a little $$ for me. I could get a couple metolius pocket aiders if you think a rescue ladder thing would be a good gift?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Bottle of their favorite booze usually works great for most people...especially if you surprise them with it later in the trip when they are running low.

I've heard of, but been reluctant to go on, trips where everyone throws cash in a pool to get the PH a gift. The main one I'm thinking of I think they ended up buying a Johnny Partner groover for the them. Nice...but it also is kind of shitty (pun intended) since they'll probably be expected to be the groover person for other trips. Hopefully that person actually wanted a fancy toilet.

I've always liked the honor system.... i.e. You invite me on this trip and in turn I'll invite you on another coveted trip. Works great...until you fail to get permits for a few years and get to the point where you "owe" too many people a trip slot. Usually people are pretty understanding though.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Dr. Bronner's*

I have used Dr. Bronner's mulit use soap for a long time for shampoo, body soap, deodorant, laundry detergent(socks, shirts, underwear), dish soap, etc. I just keep a small bottle around for rafting, hunting, car camping, etc. I think it would be a good useful, handy gift.


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

In my ultra-cycling days, I have used Dr. Bronner's as toothpaste, true story!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

CU_Mateo said:


> In my ultra-cycling days, I have used Dr. Bronner's as toothpaste, true story!


Yeah, I tried that once - and figured out that only someone capable of writing the text on the label would suggest using it to brush their teeth!

Blecch!


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Last year we had a huge group of 22 of MFS. TL did a huge majority of the planning and prep. People came together and it went off great. We just asked the one piece of gear the TL did have, everyone put in a couple extra bucks and got him a Partner stove.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Somehow managing to smuggle homemade chocolate chip cookies to the put in and produce them after everyone is done rigging could be a cool thing too. Things like super salve for the hands and extra headlamp (with batteries) maybe a leatherman could all be appreciated and not too expensive. I also think the honor system and hooking them up back is the best thing.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I was Trip Leader on a Yampa last May. One of the guys I didn't know well at the start gave me a $50 gift cert. to Down River at the end of the trip.
I really appreciated the gesture as it was totally unexpected.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Buy a Grand Canyon book, have everyone sign & write something in it, present it to the PH during a layover day or at the last camp. Good opportunity for everyone to express thanks & gratitude.



Store | Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

If PH/TL doesn't have a rapid rung, for sure it's a great gift. They're on sale right now, too. Go ahead and get one for yourself, too! A GC trip is always an excuse to add a few new pieces of gear. If TL/PH already has one, still get one for yourself.


Does your group have the most recent Martin & Whitis guide? That would also be nice. 



Is there any other required group gear that your group hasn't assembled yet? Fire blanket? Another good one.


Another option is wait until you get to Phantom Ranch and get something there that isn't sold anywhere else in the world. I brought back some sun shirts for cat sitters last time. I loved the picture my friend sent me of him wearing it at Waimea Canyon -- Mark Twain dubbed it the Grand Canyon of the Pacific.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

wack said:


> I was Trip Leader on a Yampa last May. One of the guys I didn't know well at the start gave me a $50 gift cert. to Down River at the end of the trip.
> I really appreciated the gesture as it was totally unexpected.


That was going to be our suggestion as well 

Lil'Suckers also make a great group gift https://www.downriverequip.com/more/activity/day-trip/lil-sucker/lil-sucker-pid-1973


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I invited a father, his daughter and son on the smith a few years back. While on the trip I drooled over a 4 burner partner someone else had brought. Two weeks after the trip one was delivered to my house. He still gets invites from me, but is required to row his own boat (his kids went ballistic over rafting)(his wife does not speak to me).
My favorite thank you will always be getting a payback invite.
That's the best way to get on the river. I gave two paybacks and got two this year. I invite a couple of people I have not boated with before every year hoping to expand the group I like to raft with. So far so good.


----------



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

a random framed group photo from the trip and a thank you card! or booze.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

A proper DIY first aid kit makes a great gift. Home made first aid kits can be made river specific and show effort and thought. Not too expensive but significant enough. And everyone can always use a first aid kit.

Find a list of the standard Grand Canyon first aid kit contents and order that stuff. Get a 50 cal. ammo can and spray paint it something cool. If you buy the med supplies in bulk you can build a few of these kits for the price of one of the prepackaged ones.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

A case of Corona to fight off this virus.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Down River Equipment said:


> That was going to be our suggestion as well
> 
> Lil'Suckers also make a great group gift https://www.downriverequip.com/more/activity/day-trip/lil-sucker/lil-sucker-pid-1973


Haha...well I would have thought you'd recommend Wet Dreams or Cascade gifts cards :-D


----------



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

On one GC trip we did a banner on heavy fabric that said TL's name & GC 2018 Expedition with a raft and rapids picture logo which we presented at breakfast and all signed with comments just before Lava. Big surprise and he treasues still.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Customized Yeti/Hydroflask/whatever filled with their preferred liquor.

Johnny's Whiskey
Don't Touch Or I'll Dick Punch You
Grand Canyon 2020​
Something like that.


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

seantana said:


> Customized Yeti/Hydroflask/whatever filled with their preferred liquor.
> 
> Johnny's Whiskey
> Don't Touch Or I'll Dick Punch You
> ...


HAHAHAHA! Nice! I love it! I'd love to get everyone a colorful little gift!


----------

